# SEREBRO Hot Performances Collection



## den_79 (18 Sep. 2014)

Serebro - Mama Luba ( Live Studio 69)


 

 

 


 

 

​*56mb / 3:05 / avi / 640x480​**Download from Uploaded​**Download from DFiles​*


----------



## den_79 (18 Sep. 2014)

*Serebro - Big Love Show 2013*

*Serebro - Mama Luba​*

 




 




​*103mb / 4:07 / mpg / 720x576​*Download from Depositfiles​Download from Uploaded​

*Serebro - Sexy Ass​*

 




 




​*100mb / 3:43 / mpg / 640x480​*Download from Depositfiles​Download from Uploaded​


----------



## den_79 (18 Sep. 2014)

*Serebro - Live in club Angar*



 




 




 ​*100mb / 6:26 / mp4 / hd720​*Download from Depositfiles​Download from Uploaded​


----------



## den_79 (19 Sep. 2014)

*Serebro - Dyshy (Live Studio 69)*



 

 

 


 

 

 ​*41mb / 4:36/ mp4 / 640x480​*Download from Depositfiles​Download from Uploaded​


----------



## den_79 (19 Sep. 2014)

*Serebro - Ne vremya (Live Studio 69)​*

 




 

 ​36mb / 4:00/ mp4 / 640x480​
Download from Depositfiles​Download from Uploaded​


*Serebro - Sladko (Live Studio 69)​*

 

 


 

 ​33mb / 3:44/ mp4 / 640x480​
Download from Depositfiles​Download from Uploaded​


----------



## Padderson (19 Sep. 2014)

klär mich mal kurz auf: um was geht´s da in der Show?


----------



## den_79 (25 Sep. 2014)

*Serebro - Big Love Show 2012​*

 

 

 


 

 




 

 ​108mb / 3:18 / mpg / 704x576​
Download from Depositfiles​Download from Uploaded​

*Serebro - Exitos 93,9FM​*


 

 

 


 

 

 ​32mb / 1:32 / mp4 / HD720​
Download from Depositfiles​Download from Uploaded​


----------



## den_79 (25 Sep. 2014)

*Serebro - Malo Tebya*



 

 

 


 

 




 

 ​110mb / 3:43 / avi / HD1080​
Download from Depositfiles​Download from Uploaded​


----------



## den_79 (25 Sep. 2014)

*SEREBRO - Billboard рhotosession*



 

 

 


 

 




 

 ​63mb / 3:07 / avi / HD720​
Download from Depositfiles​Download from Uploaded​


----------



## den_79 (25 Sep. 2014)

*Serebro - Live in Atmosfera, Italy​*

 

 

 


 

 

​*130mb / 4:21/ avi / HD720​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


*Serebro - Live on ru tv​*

 

 

 


 

 

​*21mb / 1:33/ Mp4 / HD720​*Download from Uploaded​ Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (27 Sep. 2014)

*Serebro - Mi Mi Mi (New Wave 2013)​*

 

 

 


 

 




 

 ​*118mb / 3:23/ Mpg / 720x576​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​

*Serebro - Malo Tebya (New Wave 2013)​*

 

 

 


 

 

​*141mb / 4:03/ Mpg / 720x576​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (27 Sep. 2014)

*Serebro - Gun (Festival Show 2013)​*

 

 

 

 

 ​*100mb / 3:03/ avi / HD1080​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


*Serebro - Mama Lover (Festival Show 2013)​*

 

 

 

 

 

​*102mb / 3:20/ avi / HD1080​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (27 Sep. 2014)

*SEREBRO - Mama Luba (RU.tv Awards 2012)​*

 

 

 


 

 




 

 ​*149mb / 6:33/ mp4 / HD720​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


*Serebro - Maslenitsa​*

 

 

 


 

 

​*165mb / 7:20/ mp4 / HD720​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (5 Okt. 2014)

*Serebro - UPSKIRT in Olivieshow​*

 

 

 


 

 




 

​*110mb / 3:26/ mpg / 720x576​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


*Serebro - Backstage RTL 102.5​*

 

 

 


 

 

 


 

​*106mb / 2:40/ mp4 / HD1080​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (5 Okt. 2014)

*SEREBRO - Malo tebya (BACKSTAGE)​*

 

 

 


 

 




 

​*102mb / 4:19/ avi / HD720​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


*SEREBRO - Ugar (BACKSTAGE)​*

 

 

 


 

 

​*103mb / 3:54/ avi / HD720​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (5 Okt. 2014)

*Serebro - Music Box Awards 2013​*

 

 

 


 

 

​*129mb / 3:34/ mpg / 720x576​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


*Serebro - Live in club Joy​*

 

 




 

 




 

​*112mb / 2:48/ mp4 / HD1080​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (5 Okt. 2014)

*SEREBRO - Davaj derjatsa za ruki*



 

 

 


 

 




 

​*103mb / 4:37/ mp4 / HD720​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (5 Okt. 2014)

*SEREBRO - Opium*



 

 

 


 

 

 


 

​*104mb / 4:42/ mp4 / HD720​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## wizzard747 (5 Okt. 2014)

Danke :thumbup:


----------



## den_79 (8 Okt. 2014)

*SEREBRO - Ne Vremya*



 

 

 


 

 




 

 ​*102mb / 4:42/ mp4 / HD720​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (8 Okt. 2014)

*SEREBRO - Mama Luba*



 

 

 


 

 




 

​*111mb / 4:53/ mp4 / HD720​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (8 Okt. 2014)

*Serebro - Sladko (Alye Parusa)*



 

 

 


 

 

 


 

​*101mb / 3:51/ mpg / 704x576​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (8 Okt. 2014)

*Serebro - Kiss (Alye Parusa)*



 

 

 


 

 




 

​*102mb / 3:51/ mpg / 704x576​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (8 Okt. 2014)

*Serebro - Ne Vremya (Alye Parusa)*



 

 

 


 

 

​*109mb / 3:59/ mpg / 704x576​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (10 Okt. 2014)

*SEREBRO - Ne Vremya (EMA MTV)*



 

 

 


 

 




 

​*208mb / 4:42/ mp4 / HD1080​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (10 Okt. 2014)

*SEREBRO - Dirty Kiss (EMA MTV)*



 

 

 


 

 

​*186mb / 4:14/ mp4 / HD1080​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (10 Okt. 2014)

*Serebro - Mama Luba (Party Zone MUZTV 2014)*



 

 

 


 

 

​*136mb / 3:48/ mpg / 720x576​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (10 Okt. 2014)

*Serebro - Malo Tebya (Party Zone MUZTV 2014)*



 

 

 


 

 




 

​*130mb / 3:39/ mpg / 720x576​*Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (10 Okt. 2014)

*SEREBRO - Mama Luba (Europa Plus LIVE 2014)*



 

 




 

 




 

​*124mb / 4:03/ mkv / HD720​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## Spritdealer (10 Okt. 2014)

Wow was für ein Mix vielen dank. Tolle Mädels


----------



## den_79 (15 Okt. 2014)

*SEREBRO - Mi Mi Mi (Europa Plus LIVE 2014)*



 

 

 


 

 




 

​*111mb / 3:39/ mp4 / HD1080​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (15 Okt. 2014)

*SEREBRO - Malo Tebya (Europa Plus LIVE 2014)*



 

 

 


 

 




 

​*118mb / 3:52/ mp4 / HD1080​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (17 Okt. 2014)

*HOLY MOLLY (Seryabkina) - Kill me all night long*



 

 

 


 

 




 

​*279mb / 2:56/ mp4 / HD1080​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (21 Okt. 2014)

*SEREBRO - Ne Otdam (Europa Plus LIVE 2014)*



 

 

 


 

 

​*133mb / 4:12/ mp4 / HD1080​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (26 Okt. 2014)

*Serebro - Gun (Live Festival show)*




 

 

 


 

 

​*128mb / 4:05/ mkv / HD720​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (1 Nov. 2014)

*Serebro - Mama Luba (Primavera Pop)​*

 

 

 


 

 

​*141mb / 4:29/ mkv / HD720​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (5 Nov. 2014)

*Serebro - Ne Vremya (Warm-Up Britney Spears)​*

 

 




 

 

​*194mb / 3:57/ mkv / HD1080​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (14 Nov. 2014)

*Serebro - Sexy Ass (Big Love Show 13)​*

 

 




 

 




 

 ​*137mb / 3:08/ mkv / HD1080​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (18 Nov. 2014)

*Serebro - Mama Luba (Big Love Show 13)​*

 

 




 

 

 ​*107mb / 2:26/ mkv / HD1080​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (22 Nov. 2014)

*Serebro - Paradise (Live Perm)​*

 

 




 

 

 ​*120mb / 3:48/ mkv / HD720​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (26 Nov. 2014)

*Serebro - Gun (Live Perm)​*

 

 




 

 

 ​*124mb / 3:55/ mkv / HD720​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (30 Nov. 2014)

*Serebro - Malo Tebya (Big Love Show 2014)​*

 

 




 

 

​*115mb / 3:36/ mkv / HD720​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (5 Dez. 2014)

*Serebro - Mama Luba (Salvame Diario)​*

 

 

 


 

 




 

​*126mb / 4:10/ avi / 720x576​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (9 Dez. 2014)

*Serebro - Live in Club Joy​*

 

 




 

 

​*128mb / 2:26/ mkv / HD1080​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (15 Dez. 2014)

*Serebro - Opium (Golden Gramophone Ukraine)​*

 

 




 

 

​*124mb / 3:58/ mkv / HD720​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## theking84 (18 Dez. 2014)

Schöne Zusammenstellung, danke!


----------



## den_79 (29 Dez. 2014)

*Serebro - Mama Lover (Ufa)​*

 

 




 

 

​*130mb / 3:01/ mkv / HD720​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (13 Jan. 2015)

*Serebro - Opium (Sankt Peterburg)​*

 

 




 

 

​*103 mb / 1:56/ mkv / HD1080​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## indiman (15 Jan. 2015)

wo nicht schlecht :WOW:


----------



## den_79 (22 Jan. 2015)

*Serebro - Mama Lover (Electrobeach Festival)​*

 

 




 

 

​*125mb / 3:57/ mkv / HD720​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (31 Jan. 2015)

*Serebro - Paradise (Electrobeach Festival)​*

 

 




 

 

​*128 mb / 4:03 / mkv / HD720​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (7 Feb. 2015)

*Serebro - Gun (Sardinia Italy)​*

 

 




 

 

​*125mb / 3:57/ mkv / HD720​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (19 Feb. 2015)

*Serebro - Opium (Baroccobar)​*

 

 




 

 

​*101mb / 3:13 / mkv / HD720​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (6 März 2015)

*Serebro - Mi Mi Mi (New Wave)​*

 

 

 


 

 

 


 

​*142 mb / 3:14/ mp4 / HD1080​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (5 Apr. 2015)

*Serebro - Malo Tebya (New Wave)​*

 

 




 

 

​*227 mb / 3:43/ mp4 / HD1080​*Download from Depositfiles​Download from Uploaded​


----------



## den_79 (23 Apr. 2015)

*Holy Molly - Molly​*

 

 

 

 


 

 

 

​*105 mb / 4:12 / mp4 / HD1080​*Download from Depositfiles​Download from Uploaded​


----------



## den_79 (23 Mai 2015)

*Serebro - Davai Derzhatsa Za Ruki (Club ZTop)​*

 

 

 


 

 

 


 

​*126 mb / 4:00 / mkv / HD720​*Download from Depositfiles​Download from Uploaded​


----------



## user77 (4 Juni 2015)

danke für das videos !


----------



## den_79 (6 Juni 2015)

*Serebro - Kiss​*

 

 

 

 


 

 

 

​*127 mb / 3:44 / mkv / HD1080​*Download from Depositfiles​Download from Uploaded​


----------



## den_79 (9 Aug. 2015)

*Serebro - Ne Otdam (Big Love Show 2014)​*

 

 




 

 

​*125 mb / 3:56 / mkv / HD720​*Download from Depositfiles​Download from Uploaded​


----------



## Q_Q (9 Aug. 2015)

Die Mädels sind einfach mega heiß. Frauen nach meinem Geschmack. Danke!


----------



## den_79 (25 Sep. 2015)

* Malo Tebya (Cover Serebro)​*

 

 

 




 

 

 

​*109 mb / 2:47 / mkv / HD1080​*Download from Depositfiles​Download from Uploaded​


----------



## den_79 (17 Dez. 2015)

* Molly - Zoom (Dance TNT)​*

 

 

 


 

 

​*106 mb / 2:28 / mp4 / HD1080​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (8 Jan. 2016)

* Serebro - Pereputala ( Song of the year 2015)​*

 

 




 

 

​*255 mb / 3:41 / mp4 / HD1080​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (20 Feb. 2016)

*Serebro - Otpusti menya (2016)​*

 

 

 


 

 




 

​*109 mb / 4:49 / mp4 / HD1080​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (7 März 2016)

*Serebro - Otpusti menya (Backstage)​*

 

 




 

 

​*118 mb / 5:47 / mkv / HD1080​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (29 Juni 2016)

*Holly Molly - Maxim BTS*



 

 




 

 

 
*72 mb / 2:21 / mp4 / HD1080*

Download from Uploaded
Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (5 Juli 2016)

*Serebro - Chokolate (Matvey Emerson Fitness Remix)*



 

 




 

 




 

 
*100 mb / 3:18 / mp4 / HD1080*

Download from Uploaded
Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (26 Juni 2017)

* Maxim photoshot Mart 2017*



 

 

 


 

 

 
*107 mb / 2:37 / mp4 / HD1080*

Download from Uploaded
Download from Depositfiles​


----------

